# Crew needed 7/11 on Bluefin



## laguna (Jul 16, 2007)

Due to medical emergency, we have space for 4 more on private charter on the Bluefin out of Freeport Wednesday July 11th. Estimated price with tip around $300.00 per person, we have eight now. Food provided, boat provides tackle and bait. Pm if interested. Conditions looklin great!


----------



## laguna (Jul 16, 2007)

Spots filled


----------

